# whats wrong with my fish!!



## geoology (Mar 17, 2005)

i have a lawnmower blenny and when we first got him week and a half ago he was doing great but a couple of days ago he stop coming out to eat and now when he comes out it seems he cant move the back part of his body so he has trouble swimming and so he comes out for a few seconds cant get where he wants to go which is on the back part of the glass maybe to eat so he goes back to his hiding place so i dont think hes been eating because he wont seem to eat any of the algae on the lr only algae of the back of the glass but the power head just blows him around because he doesnt us the back fin to swim on the front two

should i move or turn off the power head and see if that will allow him to may be eat of the back glass

and what could be wrong with him and do you think he will make it


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2005)

well we need some things before we can help you:
tank specs...
tank size....
other fish in the tank....
what you're trying to feed him....


----------



## geoology (Mar 17, 2005)

55 gal with tomato clown cleaner shrimp peppermint shrimp snail hermits specs are fine have dried algae on clip and thouth that they mostly graze on algae in tank thats why we bought him 40 lbs of lr 
was just looking at him and it almost looks like he broke his back or some thing, could that happen or im i just crazy 

i hate this hobby sometimes


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2005)

to tell u the truth i have no idea. unless it got inot a fight or is being bothered by something else, i really have no idea.


----------



## geoology (Mar 17, 2005)

it was wierd he was just swimming normal and eating off the back of the glass and then went and sat on a rock and it looked like his body just tightened up on him really wierd


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

There may be something in your tank or if you have powerheads or something, it's tail could have gotten in the intake. I never added anything dangerous or predator like in my 10g cube, but something literally tore a chunk out of my masked goby, still haven't found out what it is, been finding some blue leg bodies around too, i have only caught a glimpse of what i think it could be, in ur liverock may be something but prolly not since lawnmower blennies are much bigger then my little gobies i have. It could be that he was digging under the rock and it shifted pinning him or something, has happened with my cichlids before with them diggin, and as much as the blennies, gobies and clownfish dig, wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## wrasser (Apr 5, 2005)

i have abi-color blenny and a queen blenny, the bi-color is always out and you will hardly see the queen. this is after a year. try to be patient,and see what the lawnmower will do, its only been about two weeks. my queen is always eating off the back glass.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2005)

i agree w/ wrasser


----------



## wrasser (Apr 5, 2005)

any news on the lawnmower?


----------



## geoology (Mar 17, 2005)

hes doing great not sure what happend but he comes out all the time and eats like crazy but thanks for all the input my i was a little paranoid because couldnt keep fish alive in the beginnig but know after 8 months of tank being set up fish are doing awsome


----------



## geoology (Mar 17, 2005)

hes doing great not sure what happend but he comes out all the time and eats like crazy but thanks for all the input my i was a little paranoid because couldnt keep fish alive in the beginnig but know after 8 months of tank being set up fish are doing awsome


----------



## wrasser (Apr 5, 2005)

congrats


----------

